# Differences in Tenodesis, Repair, Reinsertion of Biceps Tendon



## pheeprice (Sep 3, 2013)

Can anyone explain the difference between:  Tenodesis of biceps tendon (24340), repair (24341) and reinsertion (24342). 

We have researched and researched in our office, and cannot determine what distinguishes these three codes. 

Thank you!


----------



## EstherB (Sep 3, 2013)

24340: Tenodesis is the suturing of the end of a tendon to a bone; and this code is specifying the suturing of the *biceps tendon* at the elbow. (separate procedure)

24341: Is a broader code- the repair of a *tendon OR muscle* (excluding the rotator cuff)

24342:  Specifies the reinsertion of *ruptured* biceps or triceps *tendon*.

As I am understanding it, the difference between the codes is *what* is being repaired, and not so much *how* it is being repaired.  The first being the repair of the biceps tendon; the second, any tendon or muscle to upper arm or elbow; and the third, repair of specified* ruptured* tendon.

I hope this is helpful to you and answered your question!


----------



## nyyankees (Sep 4, 2013)

pheeprice said:


> Can anyone explain the difference between:  Tenodesis of biceps tendon (24340), repair (24341) and reinsertion (24342).
> 
> We have researched and researched in our office, and cannot determine what distinguishes these three codes.
> 
> Thank you!



I report the 24341-42 for a distal biceps repair and 23430 for proximal repair.


----------

